# Beautiful idea from science. . .



## HLGStrider (Aug 18, 2005)

I was reading a sort web article the other day (I have lost the link but I wrote the quote down word for word) about how scientist were monitoring male brain's responses to male and female voices. They found that men have an easier time listen to other men's voices because they process male voices differently than female voices. 

Which doesn't sound at all romantic but. . ."Men deciphered female voices using the auditory part of the brain that processes music."

Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 18, 2005)

Ashamed as I am to admit it, I'll have to select the first two. I could listen to a musical voice all day long 

*Waits for e.Blackstar to viciously vote for number 4*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 18, 2005)

You've got me pegged, Smitty.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 23, 2005)

I voted for the cynical option, because I am generally very cynical, but I do not think that men/women/kittens/roses are evil. Well, maybe kittens.....


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 23, 2005)

Elgee bares her retractable claws and hisses.


----------



## reem (Aug 25, 2005)

Heh, actually, I just posted without reading the first post, so I didn't have a clue what I was rooting for The study clarifies a few things, though...explains why most guys wear blank looks when you're talking to them; listening to the tune, not the words Figures


----------

